#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > درخواست: نیاز به نرم افزار اشتراک گذاری اینترنت WIFI  لب تاب

## اقای مهندس

*سلام 
من نیاز به نرم افزاری  دارم که میخام اینترنت لب تاب رو به اشتراک بذارم و از طریق موبایلم ؛به اینترنت لب تاپم متصل بشم ./

چند تا نرم افزار استفاده کردم ولی نتیجه مطلوبی نداشت . قطع زیاد میشد.

پیشاپیش از همکاری شما صمیمانه تشکرمیکنم ./

*

----------

*abady*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## @mahmoud

چیزی که من استفاده میکنم :




> دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*hanirayan*,*javamobira*,*maryam_sh*,*pars694252*,*rezahadidi*,*roshan_2000*,*TARAZ20*,*اقای مهندس*,*الماس رایانه*,*تكنيك*,*کایا کامپیوت*

----------


## اقای مهندس

سلام 
متشکرم 
مهندس من قبلا ار این برنامه استفاده کردم ولی هرکاری میکنم کانکت نمیشه و خطا میزنه .start رو که میزنم خطا میزنه

----------

